# Reel low mow KBG



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi,
With my ongoing renovation I had a vision (don't laugh at me) To get to the level where I will reel mow one day (next year?)
I am hear and watch more and more about the fact that to mow very low, you need to 'train' the grass since seeding. I don't have a reel mower and not planning to buy one this year. My question is:
Is the above statement true. If yes, what is the best strategy for me. What is the best HOC I can maintain with my rotary, but still being able to transition to reel later.
Thank you all!
M


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

gergelybg said:


> My question is:
> Is the above statement true.


no.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

You can always switch to a reel, you will just need to drop your HOC slowly. I am in the same boat... will get a reel mower end of this year or next... but for now the lowest I can get on my rotary tractor is 1.75" without scalping, but I normally cut at 2 or 2.25" as it looks better..


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks @Stuofsci02 I don't know if you already researched the market for reel mower. What options do you find so far? That s...t is expensive!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I switched to reel mowing in June. I could get down to 1.125" with my rotary without scalping.

I've seen a few of your posts the last few days talking about levelling in order to start mowing low. That isn't totally necessary. Your lawn does not need to be totally flat to reel mow. My back yard is the furthest thing from level and I am currently mowing at 11/16".

The truth is a reel mower will actually prevent scalping by virtue of it resting on a roller that spans the width of the reel. Unlike your rotary which has 4 wheels, where if one wheel dips into a low spot you end up with a scalp mark. This doesn't happen with a reel mower.

You do not need to train the grass from seeding. Existing grass can be mowed low. I took it down to just over an inch with my rotary then mowed at 1" with the reel. Over the last 2 months I have lowered it to my current HOC.

How low can you maintain with your rotary? Tough to answer. Keep lowering it until you scalp. Then go back up to the previous height that didn't scalp.

A word of advice about buying a reel mower. Start looking. They don't pop up too often (at least not in Ontario). I got lucky when another member found a local golf course had closed and had 4 for sale. Prior to that, I hadn't seen anything worthwhile for a couple of months. If you see one and it's in good condition, grab it - depending on price obviously.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Harts Thanks a lot. I already starting looking for a mower. I am attracted by Swordman for 2 simple reasons (or more):
- it is new
- Reel sharpening service
- it can cut way up to 2 inches

On other hand I am sure it is not built like a golf course equipment that is meant to last forever.

PS. AT 2.5 inches I am already scalping....the hoses of my DYI irrigation system ))


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I am think about getting the high cut Cal trimmer... it will go to 2.25" so I can pick up at my current HOC.. Then I'll go lower.. I am thinking an inch would be a fine ending point


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I switched to reel mowing my KBG in June. At that time I took it down to 1/2" and then raised the HOC to 1" for now. You need to scalp the crown below what you want to maintain, but once you do that it isn't hard to keep it looking nice.

This fall I will likely rent a power rake, scalp again, and then seed in some dwarf KBG.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@NewLawnJon Thanks for the info. My reno is already considering low mow. My mix is 75% low grow KBG and 25% PRG type can go even shorter HOC.


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

Many great things have been said about this topic. One thing i did in a test area this spring was I was cutting with a rotary at 1 3/4" and started spraying half app rates of tnex(plant growth regulator) every 3 weeks. I just have a manual real which is why I'm only doing a 1k area right now. I worked on dropping it down to 3/4" and that's the furthest I can go. Eventually I will do the same and get a greens mower which is when i will start to convert my entire lawn to a 1/2 - 3/4" HOC. This area is not level at all and I do scalp occasionally but thats because i don't have a roller it has 4 wheels. the one thing I've noticed is I have no weeds in that area and i had a fungus issue which seemed to be minimized in that area. The adjacent area next to it is cut to 1 1/2" now. No PGR but it's dense on the top and i have some nutsedge and crabgrass poking out as well as i had issues with melting out and dollar spot. I think low HOC helps to allow the water not to sit at the surface and allow fungus to grow and it doesn't allow the weeds to grow and establish as efficiently. I personally can't wait to get my whole yard looking this nice.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

https://www.agdealer.com/detail/886761/used-2010-john-deere-220e-mower-golf-green

Hey here are a few for sale outside Toronto. This guy had some gm1600s that I should have jumped at earlier before finding the one I bought.

Check with local golf courses, kijiji and you can find used equipment listings like the one I posted.

Good luck!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Trogdor said:


> https://www.agdealer.com/detail/886761/used-2010-john-deere-220e-mower-golf-green
> 
> Hey here are a few for sale outside Toronto. This guy had some gm1600s that I should have jumped at earlier before finding the one I bought.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
I've seen this one. Actually is the only one I found. Well plus few in Alberta and one in New Market ON, but for other models that cut way too short.
I am not a handy man (my hobbies ate different) and it will be somehow risky to buy something that needs full tune-up. Engine is not a problem, I have a place near me and they do magic for small engines. But reels and stuff... I simply guess I am too precautious.
M


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Did you decide what you are going to get.. I am very close to pulling the trigger on a new California trimmer 7 blade with roller and Honda motor..


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 No. No decision. I only know Toro, JD and Swardman. This is a very new territory to me. Is this any good?
I see it is a cheap option.
M


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

gergelybg said:


> @Stuofsci02 No. No decision. I only know Toro, JD and Swardman. This is a very new territory to me. Is this any good?
> I see it is a cheap option.
> M


The California Trimmers and McLanes fall into a similar category. I think they are good options if you are not ready to go all out on a greens mower... seem to do well in the 3/4" plus range
There is a whole thread just on Cal Trimmers on here..


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 I read it.
I am trying to summarize for myself. Please chime in with your comments:
Toro GM 1000 built like tank will last very long. Very heavy, expensive parts, expensive to buy even used, difficult to find, max HOC very low
JD 220E Somehow same … all I know so far
Cal lighter? Wayy cheaper, brand new. HOC 2in. Looks very very very bad lol. 
Swardman: the new kid. Looks like a reel mower should look like. Very homeowner oriented. Light. Versatile. HOC 2 inch. Still expensive and not proven reliability. Even if well made at first look, it is cheaper (belts all over).

M


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I like the retro look of the Cal Trimmer


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I like the retro look of the Cal Trimmer


Where are you going to shop for it?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

gergelybg said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the retro look of the Cal Trimmer
> ...


You can order it delivered to Home Depot in the US... going to head to Niagra Falls to pick it up.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> gergelybg said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Well ahead of me. They have the front roller as well. I guess you will get this as well.
I will be digesting over the winter months. I can't get off my head a swardman with a front bucket half/half Canadian/Bulgarian flag...Cliché… You can call me a showoff
M


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

The Swardman is nice, but I am not ready to throw that kinda money at it yet... Since I have half an acre of grass the reel mower will only be for my front 8000 sqft.. the cal trimmer will have a roller and grass catcher..


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> The Swardman is nice, but I am not ready to throw that kinda money at it yet... Since I have half an acre of grass the reel mower will only be for my front 8000 sqft.. the cal trimmer will have a roller and grass catcher..


I'm with you on a Cali trimmer, seems reasonably priced for a new reel mower. I'd love to buy a Swardman but not in the budget right now and I'm new to reel mowing, I didn't even seed my Reno of 100% KBG LOL......getting a little ahead of myself but that's a good thing, nice to have the winter to do more research.

I'd like to get the roller n catcher also, thinking about the Honda since all my mowers have been Honda's. Can't go wrong with Honda engines.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@NJ-lawn @Stuofsci02 I know this is half price. Very difficult to swallow.
I am also looking the same place where @SNOWBOB11 bought his JD. They still have 2 for sale at 1000CAD.
The new model is 3500 but with a floating head and way less hours of use. I now, feel like a complete rookie  
M


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

gergelybg said:


> @NJ-lawn @Stuofsci02 I know this is half price. Very difficult to swallow.
> I am also looking the same place where @SNOWBOB11 bought his JD. They still have 2 for sale at 1000CAD.
> The new model is 3500 but with a floating head and way less hours of use. I now, feel like a complete rookie
> M


Where is the place that SnowBob11 bought his JD?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > The Swardman is nice, but I am not ready to throw that kinda money at it yet... Since I have half an acre of grass the reel mower will only be for my front 8000 sqft.. the cal trimmer will have a roller and grass catcher..
> ...


Yup.. Definitely the Honda.. Catch bin is standard.. I will also add the roller and the handle extension (since I am 6'2)


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> gergelybg said:
> 
> 
> > @NJ-lawn @Stuofsci02 I know this is half price. Very difficult to swallow.
> ...


https://www.needturfequipment.com/listing/for-sale/25549487/2011-john-deere-220e-greens-and-tees-walking-mowers?gtmlt=1


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hmmm... I used to live in that town... it's about 40 min from me now...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Stuofsci02 When I bought mine they had 3 total. 1 was more expensive and 2 were cheaper. I got the cheaper option. Ended up paying $1400 with the change to 7 blade reel and fairway bed knife. If it was not changed it was going to be $800. https://www.agdealer.com/detail/886761/used-2010-john-deere-220e-mower-golf-green


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Yeah I was wondering about the 11 blade reel.. Seems like that would be for some very short stuff.. How do you like that unit? Has it been reliable for you?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Yeah I was wondering about the 11 blade reel.. Seems like that would be for some very short stuff.. How do you like that unit? Has it been reliable for you?


It's an amazing machine. Extremely well built and does a great job. I would buy again without a question.


----------

